# Lifting a 2wd Hardbody???



## Wild (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't like the current (stock) height of my 95 2wd reg cab hardbody. I would like to put a little lift on it and some bigger (taller & wider) tires, but I also dont want to comprimise my fuel mileage too bad.

Anyone have any suggestions for a good lift? Should I do a body lift or suspension lift?

What size tires are you guys running, and how did they effect your fuel economy?

Thanks.


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

i put 235/75/15 on my 2wd and it raised my mileage from 26 to 28. they rub a little though at full compression. i recommend a suspension lift, just not a fan of body lifts.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

take a look at...

CALMINI Products Inc. - Suzuki, Nissan, Isuzu Suspension Systems and Lift Kits
Nissan Parts, Nissan Truck Parts, Nissan Suspension Kits, 4x4 Parts | 4x4parts.com

both of these sites have kits for 2wd, I would also look at picking up some lower gears to keep the speedo correct and to keep the engine from stuggling from the larger tires.


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

i've heard really good things about calmini but this is a little cheaper
83-97 Nissan Hardbody Pickups


----------



## Wild (Feb 20, 2010)

dvdswanson said:


> both of these sites have kits for 2wd, I would also look at picking up some lower gears to keep the speedo correct and to keep the engine from stuggling from the larger tires.



Thanks for the info. I am planning to run 30 or 31 inch tires. Any suggestons on a gear set up? Where to get them from?


----------



## Wild (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah, the rough country lift is quite a bit cheaper. I may go with that one. I dont really plan on doing any serious offroading.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

235/75/ 15 on pthy rims ( 15 inch crhome) they do not rub at all..
and i get very close to 30 mpg W z24 engine..


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I have a 2" bl, and I am running 235/75/15, like Zane said, no rubbing. I think the truck came up a total of 4", about the height of a stock 4wd. It helps when I take the jet skis to the lake or go fishing...


----------



## Wild (Feb 20, 2010)

I was considering going with a body lift, it would be cheaper. Have you had any problems with your body lift or have any complaints about it?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

BL are the cheapest way to go and a lot easier to install. I don't like them because the frame totally shows but thats just me. 

for gear ratios look at your axle code and this will tell you your ratio currently. maybe something like CA37 or HF31.

this may help... Calulators from www.4Lo.com


----------



## Wild (Feb 20, 2010)

i will check it out. thanks.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

with a 2" bl, I adjusted the front and rear bumpers, and in the rear wheel wells I used the plastic shields that the stock 4WD's use and you dont see the frame... I didnt want a suspension lift because you change the geometry and (steering) parts wear out faster.. that was my main reason. With a 3" lift you have to change out the fuel filler hose, longer this & that.. I just wanted to keep it simple and as painless as possible. with the bl and tires, it came up 4", (stock 4wd height) it fits my needs


----------



## VDubHippyOx (Feb 2, 2014)

SPEEDO said:


> with a 2" bl, I adjusted the front and rear bumpers, and in the rear wheel wells I used the plastic shields that the stock 4WD's use and you dont see the frame... I didnt want a suspension lift because you change the geometry and (steering) parts wear out faster.. that was my main reason. With a 3" lift you have to change out the fuel filler hose, longer this & that.. I just wanted to keep it simple and as painless as possible. with the bl and tires, it came up 4", (stock 4wd height) it fits my needs


I was just wondering did you need to change the gear ratio when u added the the body lift and added the larger tires ?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you can change out the speedo pinion, I didnt


----------



## ajriding (May 10, 2010)

30.5 inch tires will not require any gear change. The speedo will not be off enough to matter. 32 inch tires will need gear changes if you want to use 5th.
save the old body parts if u sell it and the new owner wants to lower it back. I am kind of stuck with a lift and now running smaller tires for eco.
The engine, trans and frame will be the original height. The body. radiator, radiator shroud, and all electrical connections will rise with the body. Nothing will fit right. Be prepared for a pain in the neck. Unless you get a modified shroud the fan will not pull, so use electric fan for radiator.
On a positive note there is more wiggle room when working on the vehicle.


----------

